# 585 compared to Six13



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

I currently ride a 2006 Six13 Team and have been eyeing a 585 for some time now. I hear tons of great things about the bike, but can anyone tell me how the two stack up together. I'm not near a dealer that has a stock of 585s to test ride, but if my research points me that direction I can go to where one is. Given that, are there also major difference in ride between the standard and stiffer version of 585? I'm having some minor fit annoyances on my Six13 which from looking at the 585 geometry should clear up.

Thanks,
Jason


----------

